
From Media to Meaning: Classic Machine Learning [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuIGyfp7p-E
======
fouc
"Media to Meaning" almost seems like a reference to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_medium_is_the_message](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_medium_is_the_message)

~~~
espeed
McLuhan's _Understanding Media_ is a seminal work and one of the books that
most shaped my thinking. "Electric Speed is synonymous with light and with the
understanding of causes..." That line inspired the name for the Internet
consulting company I formed in 1999, and espeed has been my online handle ever
since.

    
    
      At no period in human culture have men understood 
      the psychic mechanisms involved in invention and 
      technology. Today it is the instant speed of electric 
      information that, for the first time, permits easy 
      recognition of the patterns and the formal contours of 
      change and development. The entire world, past and 
      present, now reveals itself to us like a growing plant 
      in an enormously accelerated movie. Electric speed is 
      synonymous with light and with the understanding of
      causes.
    
      — Marshall McLuhan, Understanding Media: The Extensions of Man (1964)

------
robius
It's model-blind.

